# Hammerhead caught on Johnson beach



## Ccollins1 (Feb 12, 2017)

Have some friends from Texas visiting and caught this huge hammered on Johnson beach yesterday.


----------



## Ccollins1 (Feb 12, 2017)

They did release the shark unharmed.


----------



## Ccollins1 (Feb 12, 2017)

The shark was released unharmed


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

That’s impressive. Great catch from the beach. I don’t see the hammers as often as I used to.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

awesome catch and RELEASE!!! There seems to be more of these so far this season than years past. Good for the ANGLERS!!!!


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Realtor said:


> awesome catch and RELEASE!!! There seems to be more of these so far this season than years past. Good for the ANGLERS!!!!




Jim I thought about you when I saw this. How many hammerheads do you catch on your charters vs other species? 1 out of 10? 1 out of 20?

I’m glad they are coming back. I’m guilty of eating one back in 03 or 04 when it was legal.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Great Hammerheads very few. Only caught 4-5 in years....best one about 11 Ft the summer after the oil spill.. This is more than likely a Scalloped hammerhead. Can't tell from the picture, the scalloped have become pretty plentiful. Last fall we got 4 in one trip, about the size of this one here.. I know a area they seem to congregate offshore, I call it the HammerHole... (reserved for special anglers... I don't go there very often...) 4 so far this season from the boat, in 5 trips.... 2 in 1 trip.... 

An awesome catch for these anglers.... one they will remember for the rest of their lives... hammerheads are cool...


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Sweet.....looks purty thin though. Needs ta eat more bonita!!!


----------

